# Splitting a large film positive into two pieces?



## bearwearapparel (Jan 17, 2017)

I have the Epson 1430 film printer like most I assume and am of course limited in the size films I can print. Ive heard that you can print a larger design than the 13x18 it allows if you print it in two pieces and connect them to make one larger design without buying the bigger printer. I usually print my films from photoshop and accurip can anyone help me to do this? Ive tried it a million different ways and I can't make it work. Thank you in advance for anyone that can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

bearwearapparel said:


> I have the Epson 1430 film printer like most I assume and am of course limited in the size films I can print. Ive heard that you can print a larger design than the 13x18 it allows if you print it in two pieces and connect them to make one larger design without buying the bigger printer. I usually print my films from photoshop and accurip can anyone help me to do this? Ive tried it a million different ways and I can't make it work. Thank you in advance for anyone that can point me in the right direction.


Here is a thread talking about printing longer than the regular 19". Deals mainly with sublimation but the basics are the same.....read down to see what others have done and maybe ask them for more info.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t579018.html


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We do it all the time. Print out 1/2 the design on one sheet and the other half (with about 1" overlap) on the next sheet. Put both on a light table to line up and tape together using clear tape. Don't tape on the design. If you don't have a light table, put white paper down on a table and do it on that.


----------



## bearwearapparel (Jan 17, 2017)

But how do you print out half the design? Do you have to tell photoshop to split it somehow? I thought if I set the printable area to 13x18 and it was larger it would ask me to split it or something but thats obviously not the case....


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I use Corel, but when I'm printing that large, I move 1/2 the image on the print area (I set my paper to 13x19) and print. Then move the image to print the other 1/2 of the image.


----------



## bearwearapparel (Jan 17, 2017)

That makes sense to me. But how do you ensure that you split it in the same spot on both sides?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

you don't. That's why you have an overlap. It also gives you a way to line up the two pieces when taping together.


----------



## Charlesbad (Jun 13, 2016)

I use Posterazor, it's a free software, really easy to use. You can split you picture and choose the margin size of your paper and the overlap dimension. I have tried that technique with halftone pattern recently but it's tricky to adjust clearly the dots on to the other.


----------

